
Show HN: Mergify – An automation platform for GitHub pull requests - jd__
https://mergify.io
======
jd__
A few months ago, we moved a project to GitHub and missed the automation we
used to have on the old platform. For example, we like to merge pull requests
automatically when the CI passes and the code has been reviewed and approved.

That's why we started Mergify!

Now, it has a few more features to help automating workflows around pull
requests, such as the ability to backport pull request to maintenance
branches, delete merged branches, etc.

Feel free to try it out and let us know what you think!

~~~
sytse
What was your old platform and why did you move?

~~~
jd__
We were using Gerrit and Zuul.

We move to GitHub to have a lower barrier of entry for new contributors.

------
hughjd
This looks very nice! I have used Bitbucket and GitLab before which have merge
blockers (e.g. user cannot manually merge if tests are failing), but this a
welcome next level.

I couldn't find on the website - does the tool support a choice of merge types
such as Classic Merge Commit, Squash and Fast Forward Rebase?

~~~
jd__
Thanks!

It does support all the merging feature that GitHub provides. There are
features request already to support even more merge methods. :)

------
Hroble
This looks super nice! Found a typo on the landing page btw: "pulls-request"
instead of pull requests.

~~~
jd__
Fixed, thanks a lot!

